# How do I overclock a Pentium D?



## beyond_amusia (Mar 16, 2008)

As you can tell from my specs I have a Pentium D 925, which is just a crippled 930... I'd like to overclock it. My BIOS has all the needed settings to do it, but I've never overclocked a 'modern' CPU, so I don't have the first clue what settings to change. a quick Google search didn't reveal anything obvious except one review that claimed to get the 930 overclocked to 4.125GHz with the stock cooler, but they used a differnt brand of motherboard than mine. I do have an aftermarket cooler installed and idle at 46C (one hot chip, lol). So... What do I do first?


----------



## Disparia (Mar 16, 2008)

With no multiplier adjustments available it was simply a matter bumping up the bus and adjusting the memory ratio for my P4D overclock.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 17, 2008)

Jizzler said:


> With no multiplier adjustments available it was simply a matter bumping up the bus and adjusting the memory ratio for my P4D overclock.



What kinda temps do you get with that?


----------



## hat (Mar 17, 2008)

I am interested as well... 1.360 is the same as is read in CPU-z for mine at stock.


----------



## boshuter (Mar 17, 2008)

Heres mine..... just crank up the fsb and the vcore 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=186415


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 17, 2008)

I used the Asus Overclock Profile and chose to "Overclock 30%" and got this...




But BIOS is now saying my RAM is PC2 3200...


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay... When I go into BIOS's overclocking area if I choose to overclock manually, I and presented with a field that allows me to choose the frequancey.... from 200 to 450 I think. Why can't they just say x.xxGHz...?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 17, 2008)

you mean this page                
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





or


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 17, 2008)

Jizzler said:


> With no multiplier adjustments available it was simply a matter bumping up the bus and adjusting the memory ratio for my P4D overclock.



+1. The Jizzler knows the deal! Bump the bus, watch your temps. That simple. What kinda oc'ing have you attempted with your ram? (If any) Not a necessity, but if you can it will help out..................


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 17, 2008)

Frogger said:


> you mean this page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the bottom one. I set it to around 260 and got 3.9GHz, but at 4GHz, so as Windows tried to load it shuts off for a couple seconds and then powers back on...
Actually, if I overclock even just a little bit, when i save the settings made in BOIS or Restart from Windows, the tower completely shuts off for a couple seconds and then powers back on; that's not normal, so should it worry me?


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 17, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> +1. The Jizzler knows the deal! Bump the bus, watch your temps. That simple. What kinda oc'ing have you attempted with your ram? (If any) Not a necessity, but if you can it will help out..................



Well, if I choose to overclock via the Overclock profile, it underclocks my RAM... BIOS will say it's PC2 3200 but CPUZ says overwise.... atm, the RAM is still set within the PC2 5300 range... Anything above that and Windows will not start.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ Asus Mb will do that some times with the bios reload [more ofton than not it shows it's ??? it self as to post or give you the 'F1' option


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 17, 2008)

Frogger said:


> ^^ Asus Mb will do that some times with the bios reload [more ofton than not it shows it's ??? it self as to post or give you the 'F1' option



So Asus should exit the mobo arena and just make over priced shity laptops?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 17, 2008)

no it's just it "really don't like" the setting you set but it will post any way but not stable ...
have a read   ....http://www.digital-daily.com/motherboard/asus-p5ld2-deluxe/index4.htm
.......   http://www.digital-daily.com/motherboard/asus-p5ld2-deluxe/index5.htm     might give you some insight


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 17, 2008)

Dude, don't use oc profiles. Oc manually, for stability reasons. Start by reading Kursah's OC guide here on TPU, because it's a great guide, seriously! Kurash knows his stuff....(respect)


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 17, 2008)

Frogger said:


> no it's just it "really don't like" the setting you set but it will post any way but not stable ...
> have a read   ....http://www.digital-daily.com/motherboard/asus-p5ld2-deluxe/index4.htm
> .......   http://www.digital-daily.com/motherboard/asus-p5ld2-deluxe/index5.htm     might give you some insight



 ty.

I honestly don't know why Asus won't release a BIOS update to support core 2 Duos and Quads... The board supports upto a 1333MHz FSB (but only PC2 6400 RAM), so it's perfectly capable or running the Core 2s with a new BIOS... *sigh*


----------



## craigo (Mar 17, 2008)

*P4, X700 and RAM OVERCLOCK*

.....roflmao


----------



## Frogger (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ LOL because they are a money hungry corp that wants to sell  sell sell  the latetest & greatest only


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 17, 2008)

lolz!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 17, 2008)

Frogger said:


> ^^ LOL because they are a money hungry corp that wants to sell  sell sell  the latetest & greatest only



LMFAO! So true!


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm going to try to make this bitch hit 4GHz... =D *slaps Intel for not having Hyper-Threading on the regular Pentium D and then kicks them them releasing chips that run hot enough to heat an Antartic orphanage*  Asus, you guys are bastards too! lol.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 17, 2008)

Memory info  
Asus P5LD2 Deluxe 
Stable DDR667 Timings - 2 DIMMs 
(2/4 slots populated - 1 Dual-Channel Bank) 
Clock Speed: 200MHz (800FSB) 
Timing Mode: 667MHz - Default 
CAS Latency: 3 
RAS to CAS Delay: 2 
RAS Precharge: 2 
RAS Cycle Time: 8 
Voltage: 2.1V


----------



## Disparia (Mar 17, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> What kinda temps do you get with that?



About 58-59 under load.

Using a Scythe Ninja in a Lian-Li A17 (I need to update my system specs).

The P4D is decently lapped, though I didn't do that good on the Ninja. Dropped 2 degrees overall.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 17, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> I'm going to try to make this bitch hit 4GHz... =D *slaps Intel for not having Hyper-Threading on the regular Pentium D and then kicks them them releasing chips that run hot enough to heat an Antartic orphanage*  Asus, you guys are bastards too! lol.



Good goal. At 266 FSB, you should be able to get the memory at 333Mhz.

On my board it would be like this:

-img gone-

4Ghz with your 15x mult chip.

If not stable, probably have to bump up the voltage a bit.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 17, 2008)

I tried 4GHz and Windows would not even start up. I had the memory timing set to Auto and Bios decided I had PC2 4800, so I lower the CPU freq. to 250 and I am sitting at 3.75GHz... I'll keep trying. The voltages are all set to auto; I'm scared of changing them and having my CPU or RAM get fried.


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> I tried 4GHz and Windows would not even start up. I had the memory timing set to Auto and Bios decided I had PC2 4800, so I lower the CPU freq. to 250 and I am sitting at 3.75GHz... I'll keep trying. The voltages are all set to auto; I'm scared of changing them and having my CPU or RAM get fried.



Use a program like orthos to see if your overclocks are stable at stock voltage.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 17, 2008)

How long should I run it?


EDIT: and what am I looking for? max CPU temps?


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> How long should I run it?
> 
> 
> EDIT: and what am I looking for? max CPU temps?



Temps and stability.  The program will stop itself if it's not stable.  Use core-temp to monitor your core temperatures.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 17, 2008)

Core Temp won't work with my chip, but speedfan showed a max of 60C, although the AUX temp was showing as 95C (did a Google search and the AUX temp seems to be either a bougus reading or a faulty sencor) but soon as i stopped the test it dropped to 32C instantly, lol.  Since I cannot seem to hit 4GHz or even 3.9 without lowering the speed of my RAM I'll settle with 3.75


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 17, 2008)

Frogger said:


> ^^ LOL because they are a money hungry corp that wants to sell  sell sell  the latetest & greatest only



lol . . . ASUS aren't _that_ bad . . . but damn, you pay dearly for their hardware (but considering I've never had a severe problem, it's worth it, IMO).




			
				beyond_amusia said:
			
		

> I tried 4GHz and Windows would not even start up. I had the memory timing set to Auto and Bios decided I had PC2 4800, so I lower the CPU freq. to 250 and I am sitting at 3.75GHz... I'll keep trying. The voltages are all set to auto; I'm scared of changing them and having my CPU or RAM get fried.



at that point, the only way to go higher is to start bumping the vcore of the CPU . . . with a lot of ASUS BIOSes, having an option set to [AUTO] will keep it within specs that they feel are "safe" . . . although going just a bit out of this "unknown range" probably wouldn't hurt things, as long as your cooling is up to the task.

Just keep in mind that [AUTO] settings tend to lead to better and safer performance and stability, whereas manually setting them leads to a better OC - and you can still be 100% stable.


Before you start messing with the vcore, it'd be wise to look up your exact CPU specifications on Intel's site, so you can get an idea of what voltage settings the proc was designed to run.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 17, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> Core Temp won't work with my chip, but speedfan showed a max of 60C, although the AUX temp was showing as 95C (did a Google search and the AUX temp seems to be either a bougus reading or a faulty sencor) but soon as i stopped the test it dropped to 32C instantly, lol.  Since I cannot seem to hit 4GHz or even 3.9 without lowering the speed of my RAM I'll settle with 3.75



Use hardware monitor if Coretemp doesn't work. I have faster verification of stability with Prime95 from my experience(rather than orthos). Use torture test and Blend settings within it so it checks for RAM stability aswell.

Hardware monitor can be found on the CPU-Z website. Let me know if you want direct links.


----------

